# Goat reaction to saddle/panniers



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

We now have our goat wearing his saddle and panniers (from NW Pack Goats and Supplies) - have gone out on some practice day hikes with him and am wondering about his reaction.

1) He's doing more of what we're called "low walking" - back swayed and stretched out, everything lowered to the ground. He only does this sometimes, then straightens up and walks right for awhile before doing another stretch of low-walking. There is no weight in his panniers except a couple of pillows that we put there so that he can begin to understand his new width, so we know he's not overburdened. What is he doing?

2) He acts more tired more quickly with the saddle and panniers on, even when not doing significant uphills. He was pooped (or at least looked pooped) after 7 miles of relatively level hiking (he did 12 miles with an empty soft dog-pack earlier this spring). We took off the saddle and panniers before a final ascent to the parking lot, thinking that even empty, they must be making him tired - and darned if he didn't scamper up that hill - no low-walking, no more "tired". Can goats fake it?

I guess I'm wondering if a _real_ saddle/panniers (as opposed to the soft dog pack) can significantly change how a goat hikes, at least in the early months...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe he is ticklish  Legion sometimes does that just from petting him. Its more or less the same tender spot that dairy goat people use when showing their goats to make their animals level out. In reality he should just get used to it. Just keep trying


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

How old is the goat?
is the saddle too tight?
That would prevent him from 
breathing correctly.
Just a thought.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Our Nubian/Boer did this the first time we put the saddle and pannier on him. Ran around crouched low to the ground. It was suggested ( I think on here) that he may have done this because we had the rump strap too tight. He's never done it again though.


----------

